# sotar cat



## boicatr (Mar 14, 2013)

Go as small and light as possible. My 11x22 is a machine, creekin' to week long trips (marsh/mf/main, selway, grand, etc).


----------



## Roguelawyer (Apr 2, 2015)

Will you mostly be rowing this solo? If so then the 11 is the way to go in my opinion. If your are going to be having another person on board most of the time then I would think a 13 might be better.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

I have a 14' x 23" ST. Rigged with a modular frame that can have an angler station, or just a solo rower. What do you want to know? I had a 13 x 19" coho and it was too small for two on an overnight.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## johnovice (Jul 17, 2009)

I have a 13x22.5 legend that works solo, day passenger, and have done a 4 day w/o passenger (had a raft along that hauled bigger items like groover, but I did have cooler and dry box and all my personal gear. Smaller is great, but I wanted a bit more versatility.


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

I have a raft, I do those same runs, was thinking of a 14' Legend with a DRL frame. I test rowed a 12 or 13 foot Legend at the UCWWF and really liked it. I liked Dusty's frames, I could easily lift it up and walk it around. He said the same frame fits the 14 and you can add a module to it for storage/ passengers. The main frame has room for a passenger seat. I also wonder how much difference there is from a set of Legend tubes vs. RMR or Maravia.


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm tall and 260lbs. I found the 11-12 to be too small for me. It was like riding a cork but that may be my skill level talking. If you would like to do overnight trips I would go at least 13'x23. JMO


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

While quite capable, my Coho tubes were never "sporty" the way my 14x23 tubes are. I think a cat shows its personality best when lightly loaded- buoyancy makes a big difference in how they row. Rafts are more consistent in how they feel regardless of load.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## AlanS (Jun 18, 2015)

I have a 14 x 24 Sotar ST, without a load it's quite sporty. With a load, not so much. 

This Winter, I'm going to get different frames for it so I can run it as a "big playboat" most of the time, but also outfit for lightly loaded overnighters and multi-days, and pack like a backpacker. It won't fit into as tight a slot as a smaller cat, but it should do pretty well.


----------



## just_gray (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Looking for a solo rowing rig with just enough room to accommodate light overnight trips. Working with DRL to come up with some ideas. Leaning towards a modular frame. johnovice, what oars are you running with your rig?


----------



## johnovice (Jul 17, 2009)

just_gray said:


> Thanks everyone. Looking for a solo rowing rig with just enough room to accommodate light overnight trips. Working with DRL to come up with some ideas. Leaning towards a modular frame. johnovice, what oars are you running with your rig?


Sawyer MX 9 footers, but be aware that my frame is 60" wide (about 36" interior width tube to tube). Some people like wider (lots don't); for example, NRS pre-packaged cat frames are all 66" and wider, but many of the custom cat frames are closer to mine. I'd like to hear what DRL is saying regarding width -- I don't recall seeing specs.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm very happy with my 12.5' Legend tubes and Madcatr frame. It measures 36" b/w the tubes and will easily carry me (6'1" 190lbs) plus another passenger on day trips or light gear on multidays. I asked Dave to build a separate small passenger module to put in front for multiday trips and also have the removable seat bracket on the main frame behind me for day trips. My oars are 9'.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Started with a 12.5' legend and adored it. Now I row an 11' one and love it too. You can NOT beat the versatility of the 12.5', especially just starting out and stepping it up.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## washoe99 (Mar 11, 2011)

Screw the Legends go with a wave Destroyer if you ever plan to come to MT or ID 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Pinned (Apr 19, 2012)

washoe99 said:


> Screw the Legends go with a wave Destroyer if you ever plan to come to MT or ID


Legends don't float in ID or MT. The legend will definitely sink on Lochsa or even the tiny NF Payette. I can figure out why anyone even tries.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Pinned said:


> Legends don't float in ID or MT. The legend will definitely sink on Lochsa or even the tiny NF Payette. I can figure out why anyone even tries.


Ppppfffffftttttt. Get your butt up here Labor Day.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Pinned (Apr 19, 2012)

Im going to try.


----------

